# New World Guide



## SirMike1983 (Apr 14, 2014)

Schwinn New Worlds seem to crop up once or twice every couple months, at least online. People usually ask about them because they seem to appear with a bewildering array of options. I recorded some notes over the course of my time dealing with these bikes. I condensed them into a short guide to the New World bicycle. I'm sure there will be more changes/updates to be made.

http://bikeshedva.blogspot.com/2014/04/a-guide-to-schwinn-new-world-bicycle.html


----------



## sam (Apr 14, 2014)

One thing you've missed is the war era bikes were steel welded not fillet brazed. I don't know if this was an electro or a gas welding process but Schwinn used steel and lead to give the frames the "Schwinn look"


----------



## SirMike1983 (Apr 14, 2014)

I read that somewhere else as well, though I'll admit I've never seen a New World of that construction stripped down to bare frame. Sounds like something to add.


----------

